# Remote Radar Detector



## BILL06VA (Jul 1, 2006)

I am the proud owner of a new spice red 06 M6, I am very impressed with the ride over the past week of ownership. Changed the oil yesterday after 925 miles and also ordered a BEL 975 remote to compliment the end of break-in. I am open to suggestions regarding installation, both for the antenna and control box. I am looking at putting the antenna in the grill, wonder if I can reach it w/o taking the bumper cover off. The little control box will probably be mounted vertically next to my seat on the center stack (right next to the seat belt receiver)


----------

